# Spellweaver Mr Brightside @ 7 Weeks



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Pics of my new Border Collie pup Mr Brightside! He's the one on the right in the first pic! Can't wait to get him!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Pics of my new Border Collie pup Mr Brightside! He's the one on the right in the first pic! Can't wait to get him!


he's lovely,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

gorgeous pup, you must be excited to get him home,he does look like he could be a blue because in the second pic you can see the pup on the right is black and white and your pup is a lot lighter than it


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah I noticed that too, when I went to see them there were only the two in the first pic so I didn't notice the difference! Would be nice if he was a blue


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice pup.Glad you got one after what happened the weekend..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,, gorgeous,,, i love his colour,,,,,,glad it worked out this time,,,brilliant, we want lots of pictures when you get him home,!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely pup Alan, have you chosen a name yet ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Very cute pups .


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> Lovely pup Alan, have you chosen a name yet ?


Not yet, dont take delivery of him till tomorrow though so any suggestions are welcome. Best I've come up with so far is JJ.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Not yet, dont take delivery of him till tomorrow though so any suggestions are welcome. Best I've come up with so far is JJ.


Its hard choosing a name, then sometimes when you get your pup it doesn't suit


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> Its hard choosing a name, then sometimes when you get your pup it doesn't suit


I know, I think I'll be better off waiting until hes here and pick something that suits his character!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats what i usually do, its still not easy then though lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Got him this morning, hes gorgeous! Hes filthy now though been in the garden with him most the day! Here's a video of him, Trinny and Milo: YouTube - Puppies: Jayjay & Trinny  Oh yeah and decided to stick with Jayjay as his name, it definatly suits him. He's a real bouncy pup, the cats have already told him off!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

He looks lovely Alan, very confident.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes lovely  good name to


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww he's lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely you must be very pleased,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> lovely you must be very pleased,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Sure am, he's brilliant! Got another video here: YouTube - Milo, Jayjay & Trinny He's a right little terror!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Got him this morning, hes gorgeous! Hes filthy now though been in the garden with him most the day! Here's a video of him, Trinny and Milo: YouTube - Puppies: Jayjay & Trinny  Oh yeah and decided to stick with Jayjay as his name, it definatly suits him. He's a real bouncy pup, the cats have already told him off!


just watched them alan and rated it for ya mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

garryd said:


> just watched them alan and rated it for ya mate


Cheers! Decided you want a border collie yet??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great videos,,,he is gorgeous, love his colour,


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> great videos,,,he is gorgeous, love his colour,


thought you would  they're all having a nap now at last!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> thought you would  they're all having a nap now at last!


he looks a nice chunky pup,,, well done,, look forward to seeing him grow,,,( that means lots of pictures and videos,)


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Cheers! Decided you want a border collie yet??


nah not for me i have got enough,lovely dog though alan  my mate keeps them with his bull terriers they get on great


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats a nice picture garry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

AAawww....Alan - he's soo lovely! He does look blueish.....Never seen Border Collies of this colour.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> AAawww....Alan - he's soo lovely! He does look blueish.....Never seen Border Collies of this colour.


I never really thought about it until I got home after seeing him, it's nice to have a pup thats got uncommon colourings. He's been a right pain this morning, he was left with the freedom to roam downstairs for 5 minutes this morning and managed to move the cats little scratch post across the living room and topple it over and move their bed from one end of the kitchen to the other!


----------



## Kirsty E (Mar 24, 2008)

How cute are they


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Kirsty E said:


> How cute are they


They are at the moment! They're asleep! Lol. Nah they are, they're becoming good buddies now!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

He's soo funny! he plays like a kitten!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I never really thought about it until I got home after seeing him, it's nice to have a pup thats got uncommon colourings. He's been a right pain this morning, he was left with the freedom to roam downstairs for 5 minutes this morning and managed to move the cats little scratch post across the living room and topple it over and move their bed from one end of the kitchen to the other!


You're definitely having a fun!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I've added new photos of everyone to the galleries!


Wow! Jayjay is looking fabulous Alan - the picture of him sitting took my breath away Have you thought any more about showing him? His head and his coat seem to be developing well - all credit to you. Loved the pic of him chewing Trinny!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah I'm waiting for someone on here to get me some details of a local trainer! Still working on perfecting his sit and stand at the moment! He's brilliant, we can already have him off the lead walking as he hangs off your every word! 

How is your pup? Are you keeping him?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Yeah I'm waiting for someone on here to get me some details of a local trainer! Still working on perfecting his sit and stand at the moment! He's brilliant, we can already have him off the lead walking as he hangs off your every word!
> 
> How is your pup? Are you keeping him?


I wish I knew of someone local to you that I could recommend but like I said, we go to a training class near Barnsley, which is near where the girls live. I'll do some asking around at shows ...... watch this space! If we can help at all, just say - we went to one of the other pup's owners on Sunday to give them a few tips.

Re the pup -  think we are probably keeping him - again, watch this space!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> I wish I knew of someone local to you that I could recommend but like I said, we go to a training class near Barnsley, which is near where the girls live. I'll do some asking around at shows ...... watch this space! If we can help at all, just say - we went to one of the other pup's owners on Sunday to give them a few tips.
> 
> Re the pup -  think we are probably keeping him - again, watch this space!!!


Hehe, that would be great if you would do that as I've never done anything like showing before and I'd much rather do as much as possible myself. 

Glad to hear you're keeping him, he looks so happy in the pics!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Hehe, that would be great if you would do that as I've never done anything like showing before and I'd much rather do as much as possible myself.
> 
> Glad to hear you're keeping him, he looks so happy in the pics!


I'll have a word with Emma re show training - she's the expert, much better than me! - and see if we can arrange something for either this weekend or the next. I'll get back to you on Thursday about it - it' the dreaded 13 hour shift tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Okay thanx! You could bring little Darwin to entertain the other pup and see his brother!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Will do! He'll love it, if the way he was chasing around with his other brother on Sunday was anything to go by!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Lovely photos Alan - Jayjay and Quinn are so alike! I think Jayjay looks as if he has a better head than Quinn - can't wait to see them together!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Not sure about the head thing! Will have to see them together! 26 hours to go! Not that I'm counting down!


----------

